# OBX Header System Vs. Cattman Header System.



## MaxTuner (Apr 4, 2004)

Has anyone purchased the OBX Header system (including y-pipe). How does it perform, and were the gains worth the cost. I've found places offering the OBX system for $350-$400, and the Cattman system just under $800. Which has most bang for the buck?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

obx=crap copy using shoddy materials and stealing some other company's design......


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^i second the crap notion, get the hotshot.. its worth the money


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

id go with the cattman


----------

